# Twenty Million dollars!



## TUGBrian (Nov 10, 2014)

in ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace since going live at the end of 2008.

That truly blows me away, and still continues to prove that owners can sell and rent their timeshares without paying upfront fees!

http://ads.tug2.net


also can look for some HUGE changes to the marketplace to be released before the end of the year!


ps...for the folks that like to play the "offers statistic game" as you see so regularly in PR releases in this industry.

the $ amount in OFFERS just based off marketplace messages is:

$272,849,689.01


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 13, 2014)

That is impressive!!! Congratulations are in order


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 13, 2014)

That is very impressive.  What a help that is to the members who have been able to "market" their timeshares!


----------



## qwerty (Nov 14, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> in ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace since going live at the end of 2008.
> 
> That truly blows me away, and still continues to prove that owners can sell and rent their timeshares without paying upfront fees!
> 
> ...



How do I notate the amount that I rented?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 14, 2014)

are welcome to edit the price of the ad before you mark it as rented...that would note the proper amount in the count.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 14, 2014)

falmouth3 said:


> That is very impressive.  What a help that is to the members who have been able to "market" their timeshares!



Marketing my timeshares is why I came to TUG in the first place. Since then I have gotten guite an education on different aspects of timesharing even thought I've owned for many, many years.

Thank you Brian and all you other helpful members.


----------

